# bluewater spearfishing



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi guys'

Did anybody spearfish at bluewater oil rigs? Do they let you dive there? Thanks


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Jan..Welcome!

I havent had the oppurtunity to yet...will be this summer, but the answer is yes! A group out of Louisiana, the Hell Divers, has it down to a science, with special rigging and everything for there guns. There are some guys on here that dive the Alabama rigs too!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I think bmoore is trying to put a trip together for this summer. There was a post on spearboard about the LA guys slaying fish on the rigs....Maybe someday for me.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I know a few guys over in Venice who are crazy about it!THey shoot some awesome fish


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

The trip costs about the same they say because of the drive down to venice and the distance they have to drive the boat to get to the rigs. I want to do it, but think they are getting over fished and can produce almost as good of fish here. I know I can beat quanity and come close on quality.I watched the spearfishing show with Sherry Day that went out with some Hell Divers and I was not impressed.


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

I think bmoore is trying to put a trip together for this summer. There was a post on spearboard about the LA guys slaying fish on the rigs....Maybe someday for me.















I would be interested. My longest trip so far was the freediving-spearfishing of the Avocet last month.Really nice trip.I got about 25-30lb grouper out there. We were a few times at oil rig south of the Fort Morgan-about 16 nm out. Haven't seen any other oil rigs further south so we didn't know how far would be any others. Any idea ?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Heck yea I am working on that.

Next calm weekend when it can be organized I am heading out to the blue water rigs to free and scuba dive.

I also have a bluewater charter trip booked in June. It is currently full but if someone drops out pm me and I will get you on the backup list. It is not to the rigs and is freediving only but I am sure we can nail something freediving around the weedlines ect 60 miles offshore!


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

> *holy Spear-it (5/19/2008)*I have alot of Louisiana guys come over here to spearfish on my boat. They say that the groups going out to the rigs are getting skunked. They may come back with one or 2 trophy fish and thats it. The trip costs about the same they say because of the drive down to venice and the distance they have to drive the boat to get to the rigs. I want to do it, but think they are getting over fished and can produce almost as good of fish here. I know I can beat quanity and come close on quality.I watched the spearfishing show with Sherry Day that went out with some Hell Divers and I was not impressed.




Kev,

Have you had any feedback on the Alabama rigs? Just curious, especially for Brian and his potential group. I know they are hot to get out from here.


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Dalton, the guys that I know that fish those rigs do well in the tournies. The fish are there but these guys go in excess of 200ft. Not for me. Not worth it.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Our main objective is to free dive for tuna. 

We have been monitoring the Blue Water reports on the forum to see what is being caught. And it is looking like they are doing pretty well. We have not had the opportunity to get out there yet and this is going to be something totally new..unlike anything we have done. We will be freediving in pretty much a bottomless ocean, with bluewater guns,floats and tag lines. Oh yea and of course the video camera!

I am off to the doctor this morning. I have blood (literally) leaking out of one of my ears from a dive last Saturday. Can't wait to hear..(no pun intended) of the diagnosis!


----------



## jan1974 (Apr 17, 2008)

Freediving for tuna is on my wish list...I'm ready to go any time. I love freediving,haven't been scuba since I finished my open water certification. I completed a PFI intermediate freediving course in Miami 2 years ago. Going for advanced course this year.I'v got a boat but not big enough to reach the bluewaters( gonna try one day anyway)

Let me know anytime if need a freediver for The Big Blue...................


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

i have dove the rigs 55 miles south and southwest of dauphin island many many times. the visisbility is unbelievable and something that you will not ever forget. the rigs are hit and miss sometimes but you can almost always get a decent to good aj. triggers are not abundant but when you find them it can get ugly. i rarely see snapper in this deep water.mangroves ans scamp are also found on these rigs. and hope you like diving with cudas, cause your going to see them everywhere. i myself have never saw yellow fin but have seen schools of blackfin. it is just an unbelievable sight, seeng schools of jack crevales, tropicals, and if you look hard enough spiny lobster. you have to be on your toes for this though, casue they can hide very good. i myself dive them all summer but i also have just as much fun 15 miles offshore shooting flounder and snapper. i would say though it is well worth the money at least one time.


----------

